# What is this person thinking?



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 1, 2003)

Looks like Apple for got to mention this hideous beast at WWDC 2003.

Surprised Apple lawyers haven't found this guy yet.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2739759645&category=14912


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 1, 2003)

That is not the 1st G5 that i have seen in ebay. 

Email this guy and ask why he has it and sells it, and post the reasons here (if you have some time). I think it'd be fun to see what he answers.


----------



## bobw (Jul 1, 2003)

You have to be pre approved to even bid on it. Look at the picture of it, it's definitely a fraud sale.


----------



## ksv (Jul 1, 2003)

It's a fraud. And the guy is stupid enough to show a fake picture and say he bundles the computer with two 23" Cinema Displays


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 2, 2003)

Guess he found out and gave up!  Not anymore available..


----------



## toast (Jul 2, 2003)

Invalid Item 



The item you requested ( 2739759645 ) is invalid, still pending, or no longer in our database. Please check the number and try again. If this message persists, the item has either not started and is not yet available for viewing, or has expired and is no longer available.


----------



## ksv (Jul 2, 2003)

Yea, it was probably reported. I was going to, but I didn't get far enough in ebay's M$-inspired "support system" to send them a note - I clicked a link for reporting suspicious auctions, had to read through hundreds of categories and sub-categories to find the right one, and then I was forwarded to a FAQ database


----------



## monktus (Jul 2, 2003)

There are a lot of fake powerbook auctions about, I've reported a few already. I think eBay's working on it but they need to get their act together.


----------



## bootedbear (Jul 2, 2003)

> but I didn't get far enough in ebay's M$-inspired "support system" to send them a note



Why innovate when you can obfuscate?   

bear


----------



## ksv (Jul 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bootedbear _
> *Why innovate when you can obfuscate?
> 
> bear *



The word is _improve_ my friend, _improve_


----------



## kendall (Jul 2, 2003)

From: "luis alcazar" <pshudac@hotmail.com>
Date: Wed Jul 2, 2003  5:32:23  AM America/
To: 
Subject: Re: powermac g5

Hi,
First of all, I want to tell you that I had problems in the past with low feedback members,that's why i am concerned.Also,I want to let you know this is brand new,never used,in original box,it is never been opened and it is coming with full US warranty,it is US model..,.......I'm in the this business for over 15 years and I like all my deals to be closed fast so ,shipping will be done via two days shipping from Germany and I pay for it.Because I am shipping fast,I prefer a fast payment and a wire transfer will be ok .Pypal is not acceptable,see www.paypalsucks.com .Let me know if you are still interested or make me an offer so we can discuss further detailes .

Regards!


----------



## Dlatu1983 (Jul 2, 2003)

Hahaha....wire transfer of $2400 to another country...that made my day. Why not just put the $ in an envelope, take it into the backyard, and burn it?


----------



## kendall (Jul 3, 2003)

From: "luis alcazar" <pshudac@hotmail.com>
Date: Wed Jul 2, 2003  8:23:26  PM America/
To: 
Subject: Re: powermac g5



Hi,

About the deal here are my details:
this is my name:Luis Alcazar
and adress for the payment:
Stutgarten Platz 7,
Berlin
10627
Germany

I will pay for the shipping fees and for ensurance in case of any damage during the shipping .I will mail you the tracking number from the package with the item so youwill know when you can recieve it.

YOU CAN EASYLY MAKE THE PAYMENT AT www.westernunion.com    WITH YOUR CREDIT CARD .ONLINE AND MAIL ME THE CONFIRMATION or if you wish to send the payment with your credit card via Western Union wire transfer, please call this tool free number : 1-800-CALL-CASH . They will charge your credit card and they will send a wire transfer to my name and address.

The fastest method of payment so we both can be satsfied is Western Union.For this you have to go personally at their office and make the payment from your name and adress to mine.From there you will get a conirmation in which will contain  the MTCN(money transfer control number).After that you will mail me the following details:

-sender first,last name and adress

-the MTCN

-reciever first,last name and address

-the amount that you sent

With all these I will go to an Western Union office and check the payment and if it is OK than I will make the shipping right away and also I will need your adress where you want the package to arrive.

After the arrival you will have a 15 days period to try the item and if is not satisfactory with your needs you can send it back on your expense and you will recieve a FULL REFOUND WITH NO QUESTIONS.

These are the details that you need for the deal and I hope that this will be the begining of a good partnershipp and I will be glad if you will recomand me to your friends for great bussines.

Please let me know if this is ok with you.

Regards!



P.S. it is a way to avoid some taxes and I will tell you what is all about.When you will go to the western union office to wire the mony sometimes they ask you why are you doing that.If you will tell them that they are for something you have bought ,I will have to pay when I pick up the money a very expensive tax for makeing comerce.This is the part where I lose .The part where you lose is represented by the fact that if I tell them that indeed I have deliverd you a package that contains an electric product you will have to pay also a great amount of money as a custom duty which for a brand new item like this is very big maibe 1/3 from the price of the item.We can avoid paying this money by doing this way.If they ask you that you can tell them that the money are for a relative and i will tell them that in that package are some unimportants goods or somrthing. This we avoid spending some useles money and the truth I am not willing to do that.I hope you will understand why I am doing that and I also hope you will end this deal sooner.



From: 
To: "luis alcazar" <pshudac@hotmail.com>
Subject: Re: powermac g5
Date: Wed, 2 Jul 2003 20:11:54 -0700

Hi,

So how exactly do I wire the money to you?  I will pay $2400 as the auction states.  Give me an address so I can send the money to you immediately.

Thanks,


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

There's something fishy about that. I'd never send him money before I had received the computer and seen it.

Then, where did he get it from? Although there are G5s spread throughout European countries, all prototypes sent out to developers are covered under strict NDAs and labeled "Not for resale". If this is true, the computer is most likely stolen.

Ask him to send pictures, and e.g. a picture of the computer and some other specific item standing next to it, to prove that he took the picture himself. Maybe we could have someone living in Berlin visit him?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2003)

Hey, tell him you got a german friend living close to Berlin. (that should be me)
And ask him, if he agrees to a deal!
I know those guys as well. They tried the same here in germany telling they are from spain or france...
Ask him about me! I would be very curious, what he says...


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2003)

Btw, it should be StutTgarten Platz! Not with one "t"!


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Unfortunately:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740054596&category=4607


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Unfortunately:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740054596&category=4607 *



Why unfortunately?

I just noticed this one too, and have sent him a mail asking some questions about where it's from, and to send some pictures of the actual unit.


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by uoba _
> *Unfortunately:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740054596&category=4607 *



Ouch, that one just went down, too. I hope he answers my email


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Well, unfortunate for the unsupecting bidder!


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

Here's the mail I got from that Englishman:

_hello,


Dear sir, the item is ready for shipp and I can do what you ask me! Please understand me if you my item let's do the deal!
I'm waitting your mail!


Regards!

*Kjetil Valen <kjetil@urbanturban.no> wrote:*


Hi,
I'm interested in your Power Mac G5. Although I must ask, where did you 
get it from? And can you prove your credibility? E.g. take your own 
pictures of it? What if you take a picture of it while holding your 
cell phone in front of it, so I can see that you took the picture 
yourself?

Best regards,
Kjetil Valen
kjetil@urbanturban.no
_ 

Seems _very_ suspicious to me. I sent him a mail requesting pictures again, but haven't yet received a reply.

The frauds probably work the way that they post an auction at ebay, then once they get a mail from a potential buyer, they take it down and try to "make the deal" outside of ebay. That way you're completely unprotected, and can't give the "seller" negative feedback. That explains their positive rating.


----------



## uoba (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes, I was wondering about that positive rating!

Anyway, let me know when you receive it


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 3, 2003)

Heh, for an Englishman, he doesn't seem to have a very good grasp on the English language.


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Darkshadow _
> *Heh, for an Englishman, he doesn't seem to have a very good grasp on the English language.  *



Noticed that! I bet he's a terrorist! 
"Please understand me if you my item let's do the deal!", he sounds like an Iraqi, doesn't he?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 3, 2003)

Iraqi = terrorist???  
Hmmmmmm, should be discussed in another thread. 
Not a nice comment as I find...


----------



## ksv (Jul 3, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *Iraqi = terrorist???
> Hmmmmmm, should be discussed in another thread.
> Not a nice comment as I find... *



You don't seriously think I'm that badly biased? I'm not watching CNN and eating hamburgers, you know 

Back on topic - I did get an answer from that guy:

_This are all my photo photo . Please tell me if you want to continue the deal.
I want to finish the deal together.
Regards._ 

Two pictures from the Apple site were attached


----------



## monktus (Jul 3, 2003)

Hehe. This is so obviously dodgy. The first time I came across auctions like these I thought I'd at least find out if it was genuine (just in case I could get a cheap powerbook!). Anyway I emailed the guy and he asked me to Western Union £1300 to Madrid. Hmm I though. Then I noticed the other dozen fake powerbook auctions on eBay at the time. Stay well clear unless it looks genuine and there are photos to back it up. Otherwise report it to ebay. Some people are such chancers


----------



## bobw (Jul 4, 2003)

Back again;

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740157956&category=14912


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 4, 2003)

lol! Nice case!


----------



## ksv (Jul 4, 2003)

I almost start understanding why Americans are so paranoid 

Here's the last mail I sent him:



> The problem is, that I think you don't have any G5 at all. Fact is,
> there are no Power Mac G5 computers out for commercial sale until
> August. Your fraud probably works the way that you have your auctions
> up for only a short while, and make sure you have some potential buyers
> ...



And the reply I got:



> I think yhat you are crazy man!
> 
> 
> I asure you that I will kill you if you reporting me because I have your Ip and I will come to you at your house!
> ...



I guess I'm dead now


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 4, 2003)

Wow!  Who would of thought computing would be so dangerous.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 4, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *I almost start understanding why Americans are so paranoid
> 
> Here's the last mail I sent him:
> ...



LMAO. That's one of the funniest replies I've ever heard. A death threat if you report him and he's still trying to say he is legal.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

ROFL!!!!!!!!!!!
I bet I know what his 9mm will be! 
ksv, did you reply to him?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

But hey, ksv, watch out! 
HE GOT YOUR IP!!!!!!!


----------



## ksv (Jul 5, 2003)

I just got a NiceCard from my friend!
Go to http://nicecards.com and enter this card ID: 4498664-BDBDU


----------



## Decado (Jul 5, 2003)

That is great stuff!
I want an evil nemesis-guy too!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 5, 2003)

Oh yeah, it's _sooo_ easy to get someone's address from an IP. 

Did you send "your nightmare" (freakin hilarious name, I have to admit) a card back? 

I like your new signature, BTW, ksv.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Zammy-Sam _
> *But hey, ksv, watch out!
> HE GOT YOUR IP!!!!!!!
> 
> *


I quickly realized that this IS enough to find out where I live.

1) My IP address can be reverse lookup'd to find my domain name.
2) My domain name could be WHOIS's to find my home address

As soon as I figured that out I changed the address Network Solutions had to a PO Box.

I guess that makes me somewhat safe from crazy "Englishmen"... but still you can do more with an IP than you might think!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, me and I guess lot of other ppl here have a dynamic ip. In that case it should be hard to find out anything. You should contact the provider to find out, where the person is living and who the person is... Should be a bit hard for an Englishmen. 
But in your case you are right.. Watch out for ebay-sellers. They might want to show you their 9mm!


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

http://www.geobutton.com/IpLocator.htm?GetLocation


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

Wow! Pretty detailed! Scarry...
But nice tool! Guess it might be usefull for me!


----------



## Arden (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, ksv, it was nice knowing you.


----------



## Arden (Jul 5, 2003)

Actually, that thing pinpoints my IP address as being in San Francisco, which I am certainly not.  So you may be safe, ksv.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 5, 2003)

Worked fine with my ip. That means I shouldn't mess with those ebay-seller!


----------



## Decado (Jul 5, 2003)

Didnt work with mine (dynamic ip) Cable-modem through comhem/telia (internet-provider in sweden). and so what if he learns what country/city you live in? what will he do, knock doors?


----------



## TommyWillB (Jul 5, 2003)

Probably easier to use this as a starting point:
Kjetil from Eberg, Tyholt, Strinda, Trondheim, Sør-Trøndelag, Norway


----------



## ksv (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TommyWillB _
> *Probably easier to use this as a starting point:
> Kjetil from Eberg, Tyholt, Strinda, Trondheim, Sør-Trøndelag, Norway
> 
> *



Unfortunately for him, there are a few apartment buildings in my area. So he'd have to knock a few doors 

I sent an online report to the FBI, and actually got a reply in a few hours!

(I cut the propaganda self-promotion part about terrorism, FBIs achievements etc out)



> From: SIOC <SIOC@fbi.gov>
> Date: Sun Jul 6, 2003  1:42:21 AM Europe/Oslo
> To: kjetil@urbanturban.no
> Subject: FBI Response
> ...


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 5, 2003)

Heh. Laughing again on these ebay stuff.

I have used western union in past to transfer money. They do never ask for exact address. so all that matters is the name, and the city and state and amount of money. and a secret question in case of bigger sums provides bettter safety. but never addrss.


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 5, 2003)

Also, more stuff: 

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740328224&category=4607

and http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740327146&category=4606 - this would not looks so suspicious unless they had the same seller. anyone wants to have fun asking these more details?


----------



## ksv (Jul 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *Also, more stuff:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740328224&category=4607
> ...



That's the same one as the guy I talked to 

I don't _really_ recommend Americans to contact this person at all


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 5, 2003)

he has 700 feedbacks that look all similar and for really dork items. uh.


----------



## Randman (Jul 6, 2003)

Well, as soon as I get my money windfall from this Nigerian prince and his politically persecuted doctor/brother I've been in touch with lately, I may put a order down on this. A G5 Powerbook and a free Kodak EasyShare.
  Though one would think it would bundle with Safari and not IE.


----------



## MikeXpop (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Randman _
> *Well, as soon as I get my money windfall from this Nigerian prince and his politically persecuted doctor/brother I've been in touch with lately, I may put a order down on this. A G5 Powerbook and a free Kodak EasyShare.
> Though one would think it would bundle with Safari and not IE. *



http://www.penny-arcade.com/view.php3?date=2003-03-28&res=l


----------



## Randman (Jul 6, 2003)

heh, good one


----------



## Anim8r (Jul 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ksv _
> *That's the same one as the guy I talked to
> 
> I don't really recommend Americans to contact this person at all  *




AW C,Mon!
I suggest we spam the crap 'outa him with anonymizer.


----------



## Oscar Castillo (Jul 7, 2003)

Boy this gets better and better.


http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740631504&category=14912

And better?

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2740876350&category=14912


----------



## twister (Jul 8, 2003)

As soon as they close, they re-open.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2741126511&category=4607


----------



## monktus (Jul 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Giaguara _
> *he has 700 feedbacks that look all similar and for really dork items. uh. *


It will be a stolen identity. One way you can tell if the auction is a fraud is to check the feedback. Usually on auctions selling dubious stuff (G5s, uber cheap powerbooks with cinema displays thrown in), the previous transactions showing up are for the real owner of the eBay ID who's usually been buying and selling everyday stuff. They also tend to be American IDs and a lot of fake auctions (on eBay UK anyway) are supposedely located in somewhere like the UK while the dodger at the other end asks you to wire money to Spain or Germany or wherever. "Say its for a friend so there's no tax! I will send you the expensive computer once I have your money!" Hmm.


----------



## Arden (Jul 9, 2003)

People, you have *got* to post the details of the auctions along with the links!  Every eBay link I have clicked on in this thread has come up with an invalid item page.  Maybe it's just that I'm too late, but still, I'd like to see what the fuss is about!


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 9, 2003)

I think if you just search for G5 Apple you will find one!


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 9, 2003)

Or two. Heh


----------



## Randman (Jul 9, 2003)

Hmmm, I sent an e-mail to one asking if they had any G5 iBooks in stock, or were expecting any. Wonder if I'll get a response....


----------



## twister (Jul 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arden _
> *People, you have got to post the details of the auctions along with the links!  Every eBay link I have clicked on in this thread has come up with an invalid item page.  Maybe it's just that I'm too late, but still, I'd like to see what the fuss is about! *



Nice to know they don't last long and EBay is watching.


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 9, 2003)

EBay's not watching, it's the people themselves pulling the auction off of the website once they have someone contact them about it.


----------



## bobw (Jul 10, 2003)

eBay is watching, and the FBI is currently investigating the G5 scams.


----------



## twister (Jul 10, 2003)

SWEET!!!


----------



## ksv (Jul 11, 2003)

> Dear Mr. Valen,
> 
> THIS IS NOT AN AUTOMATED RESPONSE
> 
> ...


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

What are all the underscores for?


----------



## Arden (Jul 11, 2003)

I just found this: http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2741611891&category=4606.  It looks authentic, but you never know.  What do you guys think?


----------



## MaC hAcKeR (Jul 11, 2003)

How about this...
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=2741233539&category=14912


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Jul 11, 2003)

paying per creditcard?
Hmmmmmmmmmm, he won't get the money at once, doesn't he? Is there any way to cancle the payment afterwards?


----------



## Azzgunther (Jul 12, 2003)

Usually credit cards have buyer protection services to protect people who's cards have been stolen and used. 

In a case like this, I'm not sure they'd protect somebody from themself if they were dumb enough to buy into this scam


----------



## Giaguara (Jul 12, 2003)

Heh. "Send the money order to..." ... how about if someone emailed him that he/she was in Atlanta so he / she could come and pick up the G5 ?


----------



## Darkshadow (Jul 12, 2003)

They'd probably never get a reply.


----------



## Vyper (Jul 23, 2003)

Jesus tapdancing Christ! Can't these people at least learn to use Photoshop and grab a pic from the QT VR and stick it in a picture of their room?


----------



## Randman (Jul 23, 2003)

> Can't these people at least learn to use Photoshop and grab a pic from the QT VR and stick it in a picture of their room?


 Yeah, just what the grifters need to know in order to better swindle folk.


----------

